# Internationaler Frühschoppen



## pvbrowser (25 Februar 2007)

Sonntag Morgen/Mittag könnten wir doch einen Frühschoppen einrichten. 
Mit einem Chat. 
Bier kann ja jeder selbst besorgen.
Und Wir Raucher stören Euch Nichtraucher auch nicht, versprochen 

Mein Vorschlag für den Chat:
Ihr installiert http://pvbrowser.org und geht in den Chat auf pv://pvbrowser.de
Da sind wir unter uns


----------



## Markus (25 Februar 2007)

tut mir leid, aber ralle ist dabei einen eigenen chat für das sps-forum zu machen. ok - was die einbindung ins forum angeht ist der ball bei mir *kopfeinzieh*

und pvdingsbums hat nun doch nicht allzuviel mit dem forum zu tun...

und eigenwerbung dulden wir ausschliesslich wo? - genau...


----------



## pvbrowser (25 Februar 2007)

*Sonntag Morgen/Mittag fänd ich gut*

Egal wo wir den Chat einrichten.

Eigenwerbung:
Entschuldigung, wenn das Werbung war  

pvbrowser ist ein Open Source Projekt und seeba macht da auch schon mit. Dabei geht es um HMI/SCADA.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ein solcher Chat zustande kommen würde.
Gebt das bitte unter Stammtisch bekannt.


----------



## zotos (25 Februar 2007)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Sonntag Morgen/Mittag könnten wir doch einen Frühschoppen einrichten.
> Mit einem Chat.
> Bier kann ja jeder selbst besorgen.
> Und Wir Raucher stören Euch Nichtraucher auch nicht, versprochen
> ...



Also Werbung für open Source Projekt hin oder her. 

Man kann mit euerem pvbrowser Chaten?
Das ist ja mal Cool


----------



## pvbrowser (25 Februar 2007)

> Man kann mit euerem pvbrowser Chaten?
Ja,
man kann damit fast beliebige interaktive GUI Anwendungen bauen,
die über das LAN/Internet gehen.

Der Schwerpunkt liegt aber auf HMI/SCADA


----------



## pvbrowser (25 Februar 2007)

*Hier ist etwas Doku auf deutsch.*

http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/index.php?menu=7&topic=7

Sonst ist das ja meist in denglish gehalten :twisted:

PS: An den URLs im Forum, muss unbedingt was gemacht werden.
Man keine langen URLs angeben


----------



## pvbrowser (26 Februar 2007)

Hallo zotos

klasse, dass Du in unser Chat gekommen bist.
Leider musste ich aufhören,
da ich mit meiner Frau den Schwiegerpapa besuchen musste.

Du hattest noch was von TwinCAT geschrieben.
Da TwinCAT Modbus TCP kann,
ist es kein Problem unseren pvbrowser daran zu koppeln.

Guck mal hier:
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/index.php?menu=6&topic=6

Bei Modbus muss also nur eine INI Datei ausgefüllt werden.
Das daemon Programm wird dann von pvdevelop generiert.

PS: Würde mich freuen, wenn es einen regelmässigen Stammtisch (über Chat) geben würde. Mir würde es am besten Sonntag Vormittag/Mittag passen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Februar 2007)

Zum Thema Frühshoppen passt folgende Meldung:

http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/di...lkoholiker,cc=000005480300036706621xn7BC.html


----------



## pvbrowser (26 Februar 2007)

Bei Werner Höfer ist ja auch nicht gesoffen worden !
Aber Raucher gab's da immer viele.
Im Chat stören wir Raucher die Nichtraucher aber wenigstens nicht


----------

